# how high is to high



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my ammonia went up to .25? is this enough to harm mypiranhas?also then how high can the nitrites be before they hurt my piranhas?thanks


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

At longest Ammonia and Nitrite is present in your tank that is bad for your P's internally.


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so what can i do to make the ammonis and nitrites go down. though in more bio-spria?


----------

